
Taiwan joins Canada in banning Zoom for government video conferencing - busymom0
https://www.cbc.ca/news/technology/taiwan-zoom-video-conference-1.5524384
======
systemvoltage
I would even say - the general public needs to boycott Zoom and shift to
something else that's open. Large scale (never this large in the history of
mankind) data collection of facial features across the globe along with other
meta data such as name and email address, perhaps a phone number - this is
unprecedented amount of data that _any_ government agency would kill to have.
Just in a couple of months, the world has given up privacy in a snap. I would
say the same thing about Facebook.

Look at what we've created:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CLo3e1Pak-Y](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CLo3e1Pak-Y)

